# Finalized Hunt for Life Bowfishing Tournament



## HuntFishLive (Mar 13, 2013)

Hunt for Life will be hosting its first annual bowfishing tournament on May 4, 2013 at the Cherokee boat ramp in Lincolnton, Ga. The tournament will start at 7:30 pm and will end at 3 am. This will be a trailer tournament which means you can take your boat anywhere you want but must leave from boat ramp after 7:30 pm and be back at the boat ramp by 3 am anyone that arrives late will be disqualified. The teams will consist of a minimum of 2 people and a maximum of 4. Each person will be required to pay 30$ to enter and the money will go straight towards the Hunt for Life org. The winning team will win a grand prize of 1000$. To be the winning team you will have to have the most shot legal fish in the boat by 3 am. We will also have a pot set up for anyone wanting to enter into the biggest fish category of (Carp,Gar,Catfish,), it will be 5$ to enter per person. If you have any questions or would like to get a head start on the registration please call 7069109581 or 7069555586


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome. If I'm off ill be there


----------



## JpEater (Mar 17, 2013)

Who is hosting this? Names? Just curious..


----------



## HuntFishLive (Mar 17, 2013)

Brendon Phillips and Price Sewell


----------



## HuntFishLive (Mar 19, 2013)

*Location change*

We are moving the location to the Cherokee boat ramp in Lincolnton, GA. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 20, 2013)

just curious what u plan to use to weight all these fish? 55gal bucket not gonna do it


----------



## HuntFishLive (Mar 20, 2013)

UpSouth811 said:


> just curious what u plan to use to weight all these fish? 55gal bucket not gonna do it



Sorry we are actually doing total number of fish.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 20, 2013)

so what else do we need to know? might need to erase original and start over with all the right info


----------



## HuntFishLive (Mar 21, 2013)

UpSouth811 said:


> so what else do we need to know? might need to erase original and start over with all the right info



Everything is up to date.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 22, 2013)

aight looks better


----------



## HuntFishLive (Mar 22, 2013)

Also we will be selling t-shirts with the design that is on this website for 15$ and remember all proceeds will go to the Hunt for Life organization.


----------



## BlakeA23 (Apr 30, 2013)

is this tournament still on for May 4th?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wish I could make it fellas


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 30, 2013)

im planning on being there


----------



## JpEater (Apr 30, 2013)

Tournament is still 10000% a go. See ya'll there!


----------



## JpEater (Apr 30, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Wish I could make it fellas



Man we been hearing that same ol song and dance for years! Just go ahead and admit you retired!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 30, 2013)

Retired? You gotta start before you retire! Nah with layoffs last year and being married this year money has been tight! Got all the basics finished its just waiting on cash right now... Waiting on kicker and ballasts and cables mainly


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 30, 2013)

so how many are we expecting?


----------



## Bowfisher (May 1, 2013)

Probably be there


----------



## HuntFishLive (May 1, 2013)

UpSouth811 said:


> so how many are we expecting?



dont quite sure yet, should be a good bit though.


----------



## HuntFishLive (May 1, 2013)

We are shooting rain or shine. But we would love for it to shine rather than rain haha. See everyone there.


----------



## UpSouth811 (May 2, 2013)

yeah maybe the rain will hold off..looks like the wind might get up though


----------



## Michael (May 7, 2013)

Congrates to Clint Lowe, Kevin Reed and Blake Fulbright for boating 121 fish in some of the worst weather I've ever competed in, Great shooting guys!


----------



## wack em (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Michael, 
We really enjoyed it despite the hurricane we shot in.


----------



## HuntFishLive (May 8, 2013)

Again we want to thank everyone who came out and supported Hunt for Life despite the horrible weather we had.
We hope to see everyone out there next year and maybe we will have some better weather.


----------



## wack em (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for putting it on. You guys did a great job and had a awesome format.


----------

